
Why Stanford Is Not the Answer - EAED
https://medium.com/@eaedbook/why-stanford-is-not-the-answer-88696acbba04
======
Ancalagon
Two guys who got into Stanford and now have an article getting noticed because
they graduated from Stanford explain why being a graduate of Stanford isn't
really all that cool and that everyone else's kids should probably not go to
Stanford.

Nothing against Stanford, its just kind of an ironic piece.

Also, I can't access the full manifesto at the time of posting this comment...

~~~
pesmhey
They address that within the manifesto:

 _A Caveat:​ We ​did​ graduate from college, and we ​did​ benefit from having
friends, taking cool classes, and acquiring ideas through osmosis. It is easy
for us to suggest skipping college without actually having done so. Again, the
takeaway from this section is not that you should or should not skip college;
rather​, ​don’t make that choice on autopilot._

It's a fantastic read.

